# convict breeding question



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

so i have everything set up to breed my convicts and get some feeders

so i want to no how often they breed. like every 3 weeks?

and about how many fry can i expect fron one batch of eggs :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

The sticky at the top of this forum has more than enough info to get started.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=135089


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The amount of fry depends on the maturity of the female, how big she is, and how experienced both parents are. Not to mention if the pair is a forced, or naturally selected pair.

We'd need more info!


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

i have the pair in a 30 gallon alone and they have they have caves and what not

i got them yesterday they are both about 2" to 2.5" long

i also have a seperate 20 long for the fry


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, Here's what you should do. After they spawn and the fry have been free swimming for ten days remove the parents and move them to the 20L with their favorite piece of decor. Then after they spawn in the 20L and the fry have been free swimming for ten days move them back to the 30. You can either get another tank to move the fry to or give the fry to whatever is eating them....

Your cons are small, don't expect much....


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Spoken like a man who has read....er wrote the sticky at the top of the forum


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

just a quick question along similair lines.....I have about 30 spawn at the mo.....if I don't move them will the parents eat them all of just some of them

this might sound dumb but apart from them phsyically eating the fry or numbers are dwindling what signs should I look for that idicate that the fry are about to be eaten....

my fry have been free swimming for around 8 days and I only have a small spare tank so moving the parents is not an option and its going to be a mission to catch them all at such a small size


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Fry can "vanish" for many reasons. . Some fry just don't make it, they fall ill and die from poor water quality , they just don't eat enough (this can happen no matter what you do to prevent it) something else in the tank sneaks a snack here and there , the fry were just weak , the parents cull their fry to get rid of the ones that are deformed or not up to snuff in their eyes. Cons are great parents give them time and you'll have about a million of them in no time. The first spawn or two is just a breaking in period, after that it's non stop baby cons. You have been warned :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## doncherry0 (Nov 9, 2004)

Be prepared for some aggression from the male directed at the female. My fist convict spawn I had to move the female with the fry because the male beat her up so badly. I lost her for a few days and thought she had jumped behind the tank, but then I found her in the floating plants battered but alive. That was in a 20L.
I have a pair that just spawned today in a 110 and the opposite is true, The female wont let the male anywhere near her or her nest. Its rather comical actually.


----------

